# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  *** چیست؟

## Rambod

سلام کسی میتونه واسه من توضیح بده که *** چیه؟! منظورم همون Virtual Private Nwtwork هست.
مرسی

----------


## ali_hadian

سلام
من زیاد وارد نسیتم ولی میدونم یه نوع شبکه خصوصیه که اتصال  از طریق اینترنت صورت میگیرد . یعنی به جای اینکه یه سیم کشی یا سیستم ارتباطی مستقل نیاز باشد کافیه هر یک از طرفین به اینترنت وصل بشن ( به هر طریقی) و با استفاده از یوزر و پسوردشون به شبکه لاگین کنن
مهمترین مزیت این کار کاهش هزینه ها و سهولت برپایی شبکه است
عیبش هم امکان هک شدن هست(البته با وجود رمز نگاری که روی داده ها صورت میگیرد)
موفق باشید

----------


## DAKAL

شبکه خصوصی مجازی یا Virtual Private Network که به اختصار *** نامیده می شود، امکانی است برای انتقال ترافیک خصوصی بر روی شبکه عمومی. معمولا  از *** برای اتصال دو شبکه خصوصی از طریق یک شبکه عمومی مانند اینترنت استفاده می شود.منظور از یک شبکه خصوصی شبکه ای است که بطور آزاد در اختیار و دسترس عموم نیست. *** به این دلیل مجازی نامیده می شود که از نظر دو شبکه خصوصی ، ارتباط از طریق یک ارتباط و شبکه خصوصی بین آنها برقرار است اما در واقع شبکه عمومی این کار را انجام می دهد. پیاده سازی *** معمولا اتصال دو یا چند شبکه خصوصی از طریق یک تونل رمزشده انجام می شود. در واقع به این وسیله اطلاعات در حال تبادل بر روی شبکه عمومی از دید سایر کاربران محفوظ می ماند. *** را می توان بسته به شیوه پیاده سازی و اهداف پیاده سازی آن به انواع مختلفی تقسیم کرد.

 ::نوشتن:: 

البته مطالب بیشتری هم هست که فعلا :cry:

----------


## houtanal

> عیبش هم امکان هک شدن هست(البته با وجود رمز نگاری که روی داده ها صورت میگیرد)


<span dir=ltr>
whould u plz explain this?</span>

----------


## ali_hadian

سلام



> whould u plz explain this?


خوب معلومه
در شبکه خصوصی به دلیل امنیت فیزیکی(هیچ کامپیوتری بدون اجازه به شبکه وصل نمیشه) نسبت به VRN که تحت بستر اینترنت انجام میشه امنیت بالاتری داره

----------


## houtanal

الته تا جایی که بنده اطلاع دارم یکی از اهداف ایجاد یک *** می تونه مقاصد امنیتی باشه که از قضای آمده در برخی موارد بهترین راه حل هاست.
اصولا فلسفه وجودی *** توانایی دادن به کاربر برای اتصال به شبکه ایست که برای همه در دسترس نیست و افراد خاصی با مجوز ورود می تونن از اون استفاده کنند.

----------


## Rambod

فکر کنم دوزاریم افتاد!  :wise1: 
هرچند الان دیگه همه‌ی تلفنها کارتی شده!  :mrgreen: 
از همه‌ی دوستان هم ممنونم  :flower:

----------


## DAKAL

البته باید گفت که *** زیاد مورد اعتماد نیست البته برای کار عادی مناسبه ولی اگر فکر امنیت فوق العاده تری هستید *** دارای نشست های ضعیفی هستش و در سال گذشته 90 شبکه که بر پایه *** بودن هک شدن... چون رمزنگاری 128 هست و از MD5 استفاده میگنه که این الگوریتم ضعیف و شکست خورده.

 :reading: 
بهتره از ssh2 استفاده کنید برای دو leg در برقراری Connection و همینطور اطلاعات رو تا 256 رمزنگاری میکنه البته با جای راحتی و امکانات *** رو نمی گیره.

----------


## houtanal

> از MD5 استفاده میگنه که این الگوریتم ضعیف و شکست خورده


کاملا اشتباهه

برای ایمن سازی *** و نشت های اون می تونی از IPSEC استفاده کنی

اصولا ssh و سایر پروتکل ها و ابزار های مدیریتی از راه دور ربط چندانی به *** ندارند

----------


## Inprise

> در سال گذشته 90 شبکه که بر پایه *** بودن هک شدن... چون رمزنگاری 128 هست و از MD5 استفاده میگنه که این الگوریتم ضعیف و شکست خورده.


*** های مدرن عموما" از تکنولوژیهائی مانند IPSec و مبتنی بر روشهائی نظیر RSA با طول کلیدهای بالای 1024 بیت استفاده میکنند و میزان اعتبار بر مبانی گواهی های دیجیتال CA های داخلی و محرمانه یا CA های عمومی و قابل اعتماد ارائه سنجیده میشه . کمپانیهای بزرگ ، شرکتها و موسسات و ادارات دولتی و خصوصی تو سراسر دنیا بدون استفاده از *** ها عملا" حیات دیجیتال ندارند . آفیسهای راه دور ، به اشتراک گذاری منابع و دسترسی به بانکهای اطلاعاتی و نرم افزارهای خصوصی ، فقط در سایهء *** ممکن هستند . این مساله نه ربطی به SSH داره و نه اصولا" قابل مقایسه است . SSH یک Secure Shell است و نه بیشتر . ارتباط محرمانه با سایر شبکه ها ، دسترسی به IP Phone های داخل سازمانی ، اتصال به بانک اطلاعاتی و کار از راه دور با نرم افزارهای مربوطه و غیره فقط تو حیطهء *** قابل طرح هستند .

----------


## DAKAL

اصولا مطالبی که دوستان گفتن درسته و حرفی توش نیست ولی منظور من از اون توضیح چیز دیگه ای بود که البته حق میدم چون واضح نبود و بیشتر تو ذهنم بود تا اینجا ...حالا
 :sorry: 

فرض می کنیم که دوتا شبکه با *** به هم ارتباط دارن که دفتر کار و یه شعبه در شهرستان یا جای دیگهء شهر و یا خارج..

خوب ما مثلا با sat ارتباط داریم و می خوایم روی ارتباط Dvb با carrier یک تونل ایجاد کنیم که امن باشه اصولا برای این امر از Ipsec استفاده میشه ولی بیشتر خطر رو (البته مسئله بیشتر امنیتی تا شبکه) ارتباط های غیر مستقیم و قابلیت استفاده از *** برای کاربران غیر محلی رقم می زنه.
اصولا نرم افزارهایی مثل Latiuco یا امثال این که یک درگاه ارتباطی رو share می کنن برای این امر از ssh استفاده می کنن یعنی در اصل ارتباط بصورت ادغام شده در کنار هم انجام میشه .

مثلا فرض کن شما در استرالیا در یک اموزشگاه برای امتحان ccna یک ip داری خوب می شه با *** و با همکاری صمیمانهipsec این کار یعنی امتحان رو تو ایران انجام بدی و cisco فکر میکنه شما در استرالیا هستین(که داریم این کارو میکنیم اگه خدا بخواد) و بعد کنترل و اشتراک رو با ssh. :cry:

----------


## maryam125

دوست عزيز 
 حق با دوستان هست .تا جايي كه من ميدونم يه جور اينترنت محلي هست .مثلا ميتوني خيلي راحت نصبش كني حتي روي سيستم منزل خودت.اينجوري كمي سرعت اينترنتت ميره بالا اما معمول نيست. با استفاده از *** ميشه خيلي راحت از منزل به شبكه موجود در محل كارت دسترسي پيدا كني.البته بايد اجازه دسترسي رو داشته باشي....

----------


## raha2020

من در مورد sql و ddos یکم تخصص دارم.می خوام بدونم که منظور از هک از طریق *** چیه؟چون *** یه تونله .ما با دسترسی به اون چیکار می تونیم انجام بدیم؟

----------


## aminnnn73

سلام

1. می خواستم بدونم اگر من با یک اکانت ADSL به اینترنت متصل بشم، اونوقت از یک کانکشن *** استفاده کنم، آیا دانلود من از ترافیک اکانت ADSL من کم خواهد کرد یا نه؟

2. اصلا چرا اتصال *** نیاز به یک زمینه ارتباطی دیگه مثل ADSL یا Dial-Up داره؟

3. آیا اگر با Dial-Up متصل بشم و بعد *** رو فعال کنم، سرعتم بالا می ره یا در حد Dial-Up می مونه؟

لطفا به هر سه سوال پاسخ بدید. با تشکر

----------


## najmehdj

- نه استفاده از کانکشن رحد برای امنیت و اگه این کانکشن سرورش مشکلی نداشته باشه سرعت رو افزایش میده

----------


## aminnnn73

میشه یکم دقیق تر توضیح بدید. الان جواب سوال یک چی شد؟

----------


## razeghi_loved

وقتی شما از *** استفاده می کند شک نداشته باشید سرعت شما بسته به نوع بستر سروری داره که دارین ازش استفاده می کنید اما باز شک نکنید هیچ وقت سرعت بالاتره نمی ره بلکه پایین تر میاد.
شما وقتی دانلود می کنی از ترافیک خودتون استفاده می شه هیچ از ترافیک سرور *** هم استفاده می شه

----------

